# Weird Cabin Temp Protect and idle charging



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been bothered by the intermittent charging spikes. So today, I turned on 'Cabin heat protection' and got this:









I'm beginning to wonder if cabin overheat protection uses a lot less power than leaving the car with it off.

Local weather:









Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Honestly your spikes never made sense to me, so perhaps the overheat protection kicking in does explain it. 
I leave mine on fan only and then there is no big power usage to worry about.
Still, cabin overheat protection does not wake up and turn on until the cabin temp reaches 120F


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

JWardell said:


> Honestly your spikes never made sense to me, so perhaps the overheat protection kicking in does explain it.
> I leave mine on fan only and then there is no big power usage to worry about.
> Still, cabin overheat protection does not wake up and turn on until the cabin temp reaches 120F


I also don't understand the spikes but between "ScanMyTesla" and "tesLAX" I hope to figure it out. I'll share more data over time. I've not used "fan only", yet. Spot checks show the internal temperature is staying closer to 100-110 F in our Alabama sunny summer.

Bob Wilson


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Honestly your spikes never made sense to me, so perhaps the overheat protection kicking in does explain it.
> I leave mine on fan only and then there is no big power usage to worry about.
> Still, cabin overheat protection does not wake up and turn on until the cabin temp reaches 120F


Cabin overheat protection times out after 12 hours.

Is it 120F or timed out? I have cabin overheat protection enabled and often find the cabin at 140F and higher. It times out too soon to be a useful feature.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

orekart said:


> Cabin overheat protection times out after 12 hours.
> 
> Is it 120F or timed out? I have cabin overheat protection enabled and often find the cabin at 140F and higher. It times out too soon to be a useful feature.


Are you stuck in the office that long? It doesn't get that hot at night... The car is sitting at most 9 hours at work, 4 with a lunch break.
It's really a waste of energy until ~30 min before you are getting in the car. Preconditioning is the better practice.


----------

